# Rescued Female Bosc Monitor For Sale



## Chazzy2710 (Oct 8, 2013)

Female Bosc Monitor for sale that was resucued from previous owner due to neglect. She is currently on a diet due to being over weight but is doing well. Will need some care and attention and work to get her to a tamer animal but is a lovely natured monitor once she gets to know you. If you are interested message me. You will need a set up for her as I am only a rescuer and cannot supply set ups for any of my rescue animals when they get rehomed.


----------



## Chazzy2710 (Oct 8, 2013)

*bump*

bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

This would be better off advertised in the rehoming classifieds  
Hope she finds a home soon!


----------

